# what is reclaimed silk? recycling fabric, and trilooms



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Been reading about things made with reclaimed silk- does that mean they used recycled silk? Can we use recycled silk, say, take a skirt, cut it in strips, knit, or do they do something special to it? 
Watching the new DVD from Interweave on weaving, she used cotton fabric cut in 1/4 inch strips to make a cute bag- 
Made a triloom and then a couple triangle scarves- that is a fun loom! Wondering about using recycle silk---- anyone do neat things with recycle?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You could do that with a shirt if you wanted to, it would work. I've seen the sari-silk yarn which is made from old saris. It is beautiful but very heavy. Reclaimed silk may be that sort of thing or it maybe mill ends or scraps from the floor (seriously).

Make sure you take pictures of what you are doing so we an share in the fun.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.twosheep.com/blog/?p=560
http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-spin-silk-hankies-151892/

Here are two on how to turn a silk hankie into yarn.
So very cool!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

It can be trimmings or as MW said sweepings. I have bought blanket trimmings (side edges) off ebay and wove them into rugs. You may be able to find silk trimmings. If you do be careful as there can be nasty things from off the floor in the trimmings and sweepings.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks! Looking at those web sites now, Chickenista. I have a 4-H fiber group, and I like to encourage the kids to find frugal ways to make beautiful, practical things. 
What is a silk hankie? I think it is something different than what I am thinking, as in a lady from 100 years ago with a handkerchief. I did see on Ravelry where people would buy a 2nd hand silk sweater, and unravel. That is doable.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A silk "hankie" is a silk worm cacoon that has been processed (worm removed, boiled to de-gum) and flattened into what they call a "hankie" they also come in "bells", and "caps" and maybe a few other ways. You an buy them undyed and dye them. Silk takes dyes beautifully.


----------

